# Zeolite - opinions?



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Has anyone used "Zeolite crystals"? I found them at Petsmart. Is that any good in odor control, and most of all is it safe?


K.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

What is it made of?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I just looked it up. It is an absorbant mineral crystal. Let us know if it works.


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

I have this and it works great. Just hang it outside you cage,though


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

I think directions said to mix it with bedding. I may try one pack and will post how it worked. It is kind of expensive though at $5 for this small package.


----------

